# Jerusalem



## spakh

I wonder what Jerusalem is in your language?
Sth deriving from Hebrew origin or anything else?
In Turkish it is Kudüs meaning holy, blessed and I know that Arabs also use it and though it is an Arabic word I heard it is a name given by Turks during Ottoman period. True?
Is there any different words?
I also saw in Turkish bible Jerusalem called 'Yeruşalim'.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jester.

German: Jerusalem

Spanish: Jerusalén


----------



## Hakro

Finnish: Jerusalem (pronounced like 'Yerusalem')


----------



## übermönch

Yiddish: Yerushalaim
Arabic: Al Kutz
Russian: Ierusalim


----------



## claudine2006

Italian: Gerusalemme.


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
エルサレム (erusaremu)
but more technically and less commonly,
イェルサレム (yerusaremu)


----------



## jester.

übermönch said:


> Russian: Ierusalim



How is it written in Cyrillic? Like this: Ерусалим ?


----------



## übermönch

Latin: Aelia Capitolina
Bulgarian: Ерусалим - Erusalim



jester. said:


> How is it written in Cyrillic? Like this: Ерусалим ?


No, no, I just took the exact transliteration, thus it would be Иерусалим, read as Iyehrusaleem.


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian: Jeruzāleme


----------



## übermönch

Dutch: Jeruzalem


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *ירושלים* (_yerushalaim_).


The etymology of the Hebrew name is uncertain and there are several theories, most of them claim this name to be derived from some ancient Semitic language.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Hakro said:


> Finnish: Jerusalem (pronounced like 'Yerusalem')



Excactly the same for Norwegian.


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Jeruzalém (J - like Y, é - long)

Jana


----------



## parakseno

It's "_Ierusalim_" in Romanian.


----------



## cherine

There are two words in Arabic for Jerusalem :
القدس al-quds (vaguely translated as "sacred place")
أورشليم urshaleem (derived from the Hebraic name), and I think this is the name used in the Arabic translation of the Bible.
There's also, less commonly used, بيت المقدس bayt al-maqdis (house of the sacred place)


spakh said:


> In Turkish it is Kudüs meaning holy, blessed and I know that Arabs also use it and though it is an Arabic word. I heard it is a name given by Turks during Ottoman period. True?


No, I think it's much older, but I don't know when it was first used.


----------



## kanojo_

Slovene:
Jeruzalem.


----------



## linguist786

cherine said:


> There's also, less commonly used, بيت المقدس bayt al-maqdis (house of the sacred place)


In *Urdu:*

It is exactly the same, but we say _baytu 'l-muqaddas_


----------



## modus.irrealis

In Greek there's both Ιερουσαλήμ ierusalim and Ιεροσόλυμα ierosolima -- I'm not sure how the second one came about but if I remember right it's the more common form in the Bible (although I don't know which is more common in general).


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: _Jerusalém_, from Latin _Jerusalem_.


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian: Jeruzsálem [ieruzha:laem]


----------



## Mutichou

In French: Jérusalem.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:


> There are two words in Arabic for Jerusalem :
> القدس al-quds (vaguely translated as "sacred place")
> أورشليم uurushaliim (derived from the Hebraic name), and I think this is the name used in the Arabic translation of the Bible.
> There's also, less commonly used, بيت المقدس bayt al-maqdis (house of the sacred place)
> 
> No, I think it's much older, but I don't know when it was first used.


 As an Arab resident of that glorious city (born and raised ), I commend you on your incredibly accurate and thorough description!    I only tweaked your transliteration.

Sidenote: In the Arabic-language Israeli media, both names are used together: أورشليم القدس (_Uurushaliim al-Quds_); I guess that's their way of expressing neutrality!


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

 Jerusalim / Јерусалим


----------



## Nu971

In Thai language
*เยรูซาเล็ม (Yeroosalem)*


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, it's *Jerusalemo*.  *Jeruzalemo *is seen rarely.


----------



## Mahaodeh

cherine said:


> There are two words in Arabic for Jerusalem :
> القدس al-quds (vaguely translated as "sacred place")
> أورشليم urshaleem (derived from the Hebraic name), and I think this is the name used in the Arabic translation of the Bible.
> There's also, less commonly used, بيت المقدس bayt al-maqdis (house of the sacred place)


 
My understanding is that bayt al-maqdis is the older version with al-quds being newer; but also quite old. I was also informed that the bayt part comes from an older Semetic language and it means "place"; it's used in other city or town names in the region such as beyt laHim and beyt Jala.


----------

